# Front wheel wobble and play



## Kai (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new here and just picked up a second Kawasaki for my wife to drive. It's an 02 Prairie 650 to go along with our 05 Brute Force 650 SRA. Both are older bikes but we have fun 
The Prairie has some front end issues. Steering is difficult, and the front right wheel (from drivers perspective) has some camber and wobbling issues.
I took off both front wheels and both have some dents around the outside edge but my issue is more severe than that. I'll pick up a couple new rims in any case.


I've attached a two videos that show areas of play, are both of these areas supposed to be tight without wobble?
One area is where the front axles come together, and the other is at the front end of the driveshaft.


Google Drive - Access Denied
Google Drive - Access Denied


----------

